# South Africans React to Trump Flavor Ban



## Chukin'Vape (13/9/19)

South Africans React to Trump Flavor Ban :

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (13/9/19)

Interesting watch guys, and some insight into the herd mentality for me. You want to ban flavours because that’s the problem, so how in the hell do you get a tobacco flavored juice then?

Only in America, hopefully the vapers and manufacturers and marketers / shops and some politicians grow a pair of oysters and take this head on. It’s a specific thing that is the problem, so focus there and leave that which is not broken to help those that it does benefit. 

It’s like banning all sweets because some people chocked on one brand. Still a tragedy due to loss of life but grandstanding to justify your position in my view.

Keep it up and many happy clouds to you all. Vape on nation!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (13/9/19)

Great video @Chukin'Vape
I liked how you had the four of you commenting on the main Trump video and paused it each time to discuss what was going on with Trump's comments.
Great way of doing it - so good!

As for the topic at hand - I am just so sad
The multitude of flavours is what makes vaping great in my view.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (13/9/19)

Need to pull a Barry Bateman on Trump lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (13/9/19)

Trump

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GSM500 (13/9/19)

As one of the journalists said, obesity is a much bigger health risk to people yet it's fine to market Happy Meals to kids.

Who would have thought that Happy Meals would kill you before vaping does?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (13/9/19)

Next ban: TEA

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (13/9/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape (13/9/19)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 177622


I'm in stitches

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/19)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 177622


that's a ring , Trump's o ring , so big cause big tobacco needed to fit in there...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dhesan23 (13/9/19)

I find it interesting how the flavour ban is being pushed just as companies like BAT are cutting staff because of the decline in cigarette sales

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------

